# Demystifying composer names



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Just for fun!

In the current listening thread I remarked that Franz Liszt would be known by the name of Francis Flour if he would have been English. Reichstag aus LICHT replied that Franz Schubert might have been known as Frankie Cobblers. I like this way of demystifying the gods. Are there any other composers we can put on ground level this way?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Johnny Brook, for starters (JS Bach).


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Giuseppe Verdi is basically "Joe Green" in Italian (as far as I can tell).


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> Johnny Brook, for starters (JS Bach).


Sounds like a hell of an early 20th century infielder. Joe Green is basically a serial killer name.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

John Cage in Italian has a funny ring to it, Giovanni Garbbia.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Luigi Dallapiccola seems to translate (roughly,I imagine: I'm using Google translate) as "Louis from small"

"Arnold Beautiful Mountain" makes Schoenberg sound more like a first nation American.

Franz Brücke, Bedřich von Delos and Edward Elfspear are all composers you might know better by other names...


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Elgar could henceforth be known as Ed Reardon's cat.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2016)

Iannis Xenakis = John Stranger


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Stone Ballz is a bit too much.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

TalkingHead said:


> Iannis Xenakis = John Stranger


That's incredible!

What about Edgard Varese or Sorabji?


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

I want to know Ludwig Beethoven, Amadeus Mozart and Karlheinz Stockhausen (I know he'll be a Carl)


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Bedřich Smetana = Fred Cream.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Joachim Ginger = Gioachino Rossini


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Joe Lad (Belgian composer Joseph Jongen)


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2016)

Anton Bruckner = Tony Bridge


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2016)

Richard Wagner = Ricky Wagondriver


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2016)

Ludwig van Beethoven = Lewis Beetfarm


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Gussie Grinder = Gustav Mahler


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Richard Ostrich (Strauss)


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Karl-Heinz Stockhausen = Charles Henry Livestock, as far as I can see.


Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart appears to translate as Running-wolf Godloved Marsh ("moss") dweller


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Karl-Hainz Stockhausen = Charles Henry Livestock, as far as I can see.


It's 'H*e*inz' - with an 'e'.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Morimur said:


> It's 'H*e*inz' - with an 'e'.


So it is, my ayesight's not very good!


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

György Ligeti - George Lighthouse
Arnold Schönberg – Arnold Schwarzenegger
Igor Stravinsky - Cletus Spuckler
Iannis Xenakis - Ian Stephanopoulos
Witold Lutosławski - Will Smith
Richard Wagner - Ricardo "El Puto" Mendoza
J.S. Bach - Jacinto Sebastian Batista
Karlheinz Stockhausen - Carl Otis Winslow
Ludwig van Beethoven - Lorena Bobbitt


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> Richard Ostrich (Strauss)


You must be playing games now...?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Morimur said:


> György Ligeti - George Lighthouse
> Arnold Schönberg - Arnold Schwarzenegger
> Igor Stravinsky - Cletus Spuckler
> Iannis Xenakis - Ian Stephanopoulos
> ...


This is turning into remystification.

But yeah, Cletus Spuckler was a legend.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Xenakiboy said:


> I want to know Ludwig Beethoven, ...


A music prof once remarked that "Beethoven" is Flemish for turnip farmer.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> But yeah, Cletus Spuckler was a legend.


I mean, listen to this man!:


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I like the way that Monteverdi ("green mountain") would have been a Vermonter if he had been born two centuries later.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Happy son of Mendel.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Hildegard von Bingen - Protecting battle-maid of Conqueror - Barbie Pantsmaster


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Bob Shoeman and his wife Claire.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Wow, it seems we all like demystifying except for Morimur who likes to grab the opportunity to create new persona's with a taste for music in his world of games 

Some new ones.

Kurtá means horn. So Gyorgy Kurtág is George Horn or should it be George Hornplayer or George Horny? I don't know what the added 'g' does in Hungarian.

Giacomo Rossini is of course James Reddish

Ruggero Leoncavallo is Roaring Lionhorse (one for Morimur)

Frederic Chopin is Fred Boozer.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Mozart's pupil - Johnny Bumblebee


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

TalkingHead said:


> Iannis Xenakis = John Stranger


Suddenly, my idol sounds like a character from an old spaghetti Western...

"I'm John Stranger and I'm the toughest darn motherf*ing cowboy in the whole damn town. Now ya give me my whiskey you yokel or I shoot y'all head of!" :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Happy son of Mendel.


Would you like fries with that meal?


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Xenakiboy said:


> Suddenly, my idol sounds like a character from an old spaghetti Western...
> 
> "I'm John Stranger and I'm the toughest darn motherf*ing cowboy in the whole damn town. Now ya give me my whiskey you yokel or I shoot y'all head of!" :tiphat:


That's exactly why demystifying is good for you


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Casebearer said:


> That's exactly why demystifying is good for you


His name still sounds badass though!!


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

*happy* son of *meal* (Mendel) :lol:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Xenakiboy said:


> *happy* son of *meal* (Mendel) :lol:


Once I was having a conversation with my sister about McDonald's, but wasn't paying attention, so when I wanted to say the name of the aforementioned fast food chain, what came out of my mouth was "Mendelssohn".

This happens very frequently. Other examples include "Joseph Haydn" (Joseph Stalin), "Mozart" (mosquito), and "Wagner over Yonder" (Wander over Yonder).


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Once I was having a conversation with my sister about McDonald's, but wasn't paying attention, so when I wanted to say the name of the aforementioned fast food chain, what came out of my mouth was "Mendelssohn".
> 
> This happens very frequently. Other examples include "Joseph Haydn" (Joseph Stalin), "Mozart" (mosquito), and "Wagner over Yonder" (Wander over Yonder).


Oh God! :lol:
I asked for a BeethOVEN in an appliance store and got a pretty good oven and grill! :tiphat:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Joseph Haydn - Pikachu

Pierre Boulez - The Virgin Queen

Karlheinz Stockhausen - Mr. Roboto


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Morimur said:


> György Ligeti - George Lighthouse
> Arnold Schönberg - Arnold Schwarzenegger
> Igor Stravinsky - Cletus Spuckler
> Iannis Xenakis - Ian Stephanopoulos
> ...


Best post ever sir


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Once I was having a conversation with my sister about McDonald's, but wasn't paying attention, so when I wanted to say the name of the aforementioned fast food chain, what came out of my mouth was "Mendelssohn".
> 
> This happens very frequently. Other examples include "Joseph Haydn" (Joseph Stalin), "Mozart" (mosquito), and "Wagner over Yonder" (Wander over Yonder).


I think this is one of the few pleasures that come with aging. Just talking about myself of course and I'm not that old yet but I have this all of the time especially with hearing. Not hearing it exactly right is very inspirational because your brain goes off looking for the nearest sensible interpretation of what your ears could make of it. My most recent example is that I heard someone talk about the Ministry (= department) of Internal Affairs but what I made of it was Mystery of Internal Affairs. Much more interesting and thought provoking.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Summing it up so far I think we have important ingredients for a Western (not enough of those nowadays). A new gang of cowboys with sharp hearing and armed with modern equipment and techniques (John Stranger, George Horn, George Lighthouse and Will Smith with a background role for the mysterious Mr. Roboto) are taking it up with a conservative town where mayor Fred Boozer and his deputy James Reddish make the rules backed up by farm owners like Bob Shoeman, Fred Cream, Ricky Wagondriver, Tony Bridge and Francis Flour (who bakes his own bread). Joe Green - the loose serial killer travelling around in the area - hasn't made up his mind yet. And Ricky Wagondriver could turn out to be full of surprises.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Casebearer said:


> Summing it up so far I think we have important ingredients for a Western (not enough of those nowadays). A new gang of cowboys with sharp hearing and armed with modern equipment and techniques (John Stranger, George Horn, George Lighthouse and Will Smith with a background role for the mysterious Mr. Roboto) are taking it up with a conservative town where mayor Fred Boozer and his deputy James Reddish make the rules backed up by farm owners like Bob Shoeman, Fred Cream, Ricky Wagondriver, Tony Bridge and Francis Flour (who bakes his own bread). Joe Green - the loose serial killer travelling around in the area - hasn't made up his mind yet. And Ricky Wagondriver could turn out to be full of surprises.


I love this! :lol:


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Henry Shooter (Heinrich Schütz)

Seems to fit pretty well into the Western, too..


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Manuel de Falla = Arsonist instruction booklet
Castelnuovo Tedesco = New German Castle
Frescobaldi = Wall-painting of Yul Brynner
Heinrich Biber = Harry, Justin's brother
Guillaume Dufay = Willy the Fairy
Luigi Nono = Don't even go there, Lou
Jacobus Clemens non Papa = Jake the kindly b'stard


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Mendelssohn = Dmitri Mendeleev


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Heinrich Biber = Heinrich Himmler / Justin Bieber hybrid


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Sergei Rachmaninoff = Surface Runoff


----------

